# Need Info on mounting Flicker! Quick!



## PipSqueak (Mar 24, 2006)

I need to know if it is legal to mount a flicker in NY or if you need special papers or something. I just found one yesterday; he got hit by a car, the poor thing  . beautiful birds but are they legal to mount?!?! :-?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

It's more than likely a protected species...contact your game and fish or DNR!


----------

